# Horrid battery life on any ROM - Advice appreciated



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

On any Jelly Bean ROM I've tried, with any Kernel, things have always looked bleak for me in terms of battery life. I've posted screenshots below. This is typical with pretty much any ROM and Kernel. These screenshots are while running Bugless Beast, stock Kernel. But as I said, these results are typical for any ROM I've ran. A few things before you continue to the photos --

1.) I ALWAYS clean install (wipe data, cache, dalvik, and format system).

2.) I've never once restored more than 2 apps (games) using TiBu.

3.) No tweaks, UV'ing, etc.

4.) I did apply WillyJay's mods this one time.









































Any advice? Thank you in advance.

EDIT: Sorry for the blocked "Time On" portion of the first photo. The last photo from CPU Spy shows the "Time On" state.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm...I just noticed something. Badass Battery is stating, according to those screenshots, that only 33% battery has been used...yet 5 hours ago is when I unplugged the phone from that charger after it reached 100%. Strange...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avataranjie (Jul 20, 2011)

Get a new battery. I have stock deodexed rooted. Stock kernel And everything. Let things settle for a few days. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

avataranjie said:


> Get a new battery. I have stock deodexed rooted. Stock kernel And everything. Let things settle for a few days.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You know, I was thinking of buying a new battery. But I've only had the phone for 6-7 months. Think it's lost that much capacity already? I almost never allow for overnight charging.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Also, I'm going to charge to 100% again right now and see what happens tomorrow and the next day. If things don't improve, I'll buy a new extended battery...which is what I'm using now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avataranjie (Jul 20, 2011)

How are you flashing your Roms? Try flashing during 100% and then do a few charge cycles before start using it. That helps. Letting it settle is good too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

avataranjie said:


> How are you flashing your Roms? Try flashing during 100% and then do a few charge cycles before start using it. That helps. Letting it settle is good too.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've been flashing at sporadic battery levels. But what do you mean by "do a few charge cycles before starting to use it?"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Some kernels have tweaks to improve battery.

Turn off auto syncing, lower brightness, etc.
Turn off 4G, use it for big stuff, not little things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Lyxdeslic said:


> Also, I'm going to charge to 100% again right now and see what happens tomorrow and the next day. If things don't improve, I'll buy a new extended battery...which is what I'm using now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Removed


----------



## aiccucs (Jun 21, 2011)

Try using this app for a few days and see how it goes. I've been using this for a week and it had given me a huge boost in battery life and I don't even notice that my data is being toggled every 5 minutes. I got 15 hours on the standard battery with 3 hours screen on time.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765911

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

aiccucs said:


> Try using this app for a few days and see how it goes. I've been using this for a week and it had given me a huge boost in battery life and I don't even notice that my data is being toggled every 5 minutes. I got 15 hours on the standard battery with 3 hours screen on time.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765911
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't see how that app would have any appreciable difference on the screen on time.

I'm in the same boat as the OP: I get around 2.5 hours or less screen on time, pretty much no matter what. I've done all the tricks different roms, and so on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aiccucs (Jun 21, 2011)

beardedspoooon said:


> I don't see how that app would have any appreciable difference on the screen on time.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as the OP: I get around 2.5 hours or less screen on time, pretty much no matter what. I've done all the tricks different roms, and so on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So using less battery while the screen is off won't leave more juice for you while the screen is on? Think about it...

Also, 2.5 hours screen on isn't bad for the Gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

Of course it will. Problem is that my stand by time is already pretty low (fairly consistent with what some others share). The other dude mentioned 3 hours screen on time, which I mistakenly assumed was being attributed to benefits offered by the app that was linked.

The problem is that I see posts talking about getting 3 or more hours of screen on time without necessarily getting too obsessive about battery saving. The only time I've gotten 3 or more hours is when on wifi and using the phone constantly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jumpinghooligans (Jan 10, 2012)

Clear Data from Google Services Framework.

Something got messed up for me with my many flashes between ICS and JB as the ROMs improved. I was getting the worst battery life until I did this.

Clearing data sped up my boot time and seemed to stop something that was just eating battery in the background.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Buy a new Extended battery. No matter what ROM you use, the screen will more than likely consume the majority of all battery life. The best thing you can do is keep the brightness low, and use dark wallpapers and such. The darker the colors on the screen, the less battery the phone is consuming.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Use a ROM with custom brightness level settings and look around for what other people posted work well. By default I think the minimum backlight level is 50, I run my custom settings with the lowest at 12. I find that in a normal office type room or darker that I really dont need my backlight above 50. Only outside do I have it set higher than that. Dropping the backlight so drastically will help improve your battery life because the screen wont be drawing so much power.
You can also get a kernel that allows adjustment of voltage to the regulators, specifically VAUX3_6030. That has something to do with the screen current, so adjusting that could help your battery too but I personally dont like messing with the voltage regulators. Franco's kernel has the regulators messed with as part of the kernel, that is why he was able to get over 4 hours of screen on time.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I appreciate all the responses. Im going to try out a combination of these things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avataranjie (Jul 20, 2011)

battery cycle is when youchatge to 100 then use till 0. i get like 4 hours screentime wirh 8 hours usage. gsm gnexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Use Wifi! It's the biggest (besides screen brightness) saver for battery.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

You don't have good reception in any of those screenshots... probably contributing to your problem


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

RickRom said:


> You don't have good reception in any of those screenshots... probably contributing to your problem


He has decent signal. Shit hits the fan when you have no bars.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's a thread with my battery settings

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26383-my-vzw-gnex-settings-for-battery-life-thread/


----------

